# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Κυκλωμα αυτοματισμου Χρειαζομαι μια προταση

## sakis

Χρειαζομαι μια βοηθεια  η μια προταση απο καποια παιδια που πιθανον να εχουν ασχοληθει με αυτοματισμους , δεν θα χρειαστω μικροπεξεργαστες και ειναι πιθανον να μου κανει την δουλεια μου ενα 4017  το οποιο δεν ξερω να χρησιμοποιησω σωστα  και θα πρεπει καποιος να με βοηθησει . 

 η εφαρμογη ειναι απλουστατη θελω να υπαρχει ενα μπουτον το οποιο με την  εναρξη τροφοδοσιας το κυκλωμα μπορει να παιρνει μια τυχαια θεση η να ξεκιναει απο την θεση 1 , θα πρεπει να εχει συνολικα 4 θεσεις και θα πρεπει καθε φορα που πατας το μπουτον να πηγαινει στην επομενη θεση  αν ειναι στην δυο να παει στην 3 και μετα στην 4 και μετα ξανα απο την αρχη απο την θεση 1 κλπ 

Τα σημεια κλειδι ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει να υπαρχουν κενες θεσεις (το  4017 νομιζω εχει 6 ) με αποτελεσμα να πατας το μπουτον και να πεφτεις σε ασαφειες η κενες θεσεις , 
Και το δετερο σημειο κλειδι ειναι οτι δεν θα ηταν σωστο το μπουτον η το κυκλωμα να πεφτει σε ασαφειες προερχομενες απο καποια αναπηδηση ωστε να πατας μια φορα και να πηδαει 2 θεσεις ας πουμε 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## FILMAN

Τώρα φταίω εγώ να μην σου απαντήσω;  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2: 

Τάση τροφοδοσίας;

Στις εξόδους θες ρελέ ή κάτι άλλο;

----------


## sakis

Η ταση τροφοδοσιας ειναι αδιαφορη μπορω να βαλω οτι θελω απο 6 εως 24 βολτ και ναι στην εξοδο θα οδηγησω πολυ μικρα ρελεδακια 


Φιλιππε ευχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραία, 12βολτο θα το κάνω, το βάζω στο φούρνο και σε λίγο θα είναι έτοιμο...

----------


## sakis

προσοχη στο αλατι εχω πιεση

----------


## FILMAN

> προσοχη στο αλατι εχω πιεση



Ευκαιρία να σε στείλω μια κι έξω...  :Tongue2: 

Νάτο. Το 4017 που θα βάλεις να είναι PHILIPS (νυν NXP), δηλαδή HEF4017, γιατί τα άλλα δεν έχουν schmitt trigger στα clock. Μη διανοηθείς να αφαιρέσεις την R3. Με την τροφοδότηση ενεργοποιείται πάντα το ρελέ Νο 1.

----------

agis68 (19-01-17)

----------


## sakis

Οκ φιλιππε Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ θα κανω ενα  demo  και θα επανελθω ( χρεωθηκες με την μια 5 μπυρομοναδες με μεζε ! ) 

Φιλικα 
Σακης

----------


## FILMAN

Άντε, κόκκαλα έχει αυτή η δοκιμή; Μήπως δεν βρίσκεις 4017 της PHILIPS; Αν ναι, μπορείς να βάλεις ακόμα και 4017 της ST (THOMSON) που μάλλον θα το βρεις πιο εύκολα, αλλά επειδή έχει διαφορετικά επίπεδα υστέρησης θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις την R2 από 33kΩ σε 68kΩ.

----------


## sakis

Φιλλιπε  θα παρει χρονο ... οταν ειμαι ετοιμος θα μιλησουμε ...και παλι ευχαριστω

----------


## sakis

Φιλιππε  σημερα εκατσα και το δοκιμασα πραγματικα δουλευει ακριβως οπως το ηθελα . Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## spiroscfu

εμ τη περίμενες φίλιππος είναι αυτός  :Very Happy:

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραία, ώρα να σε χρεώσω τώρα  :Tongue2:

----------


## sakis

κανενα προβλημα Φιλιππε   χαιρομαι να πληρωνω οταν η δουλεια μου γινεται σωστα ....All payment methods available 

Μηπως εαν σου δωσω και ενα δευτερο project θα εχω και μια καλυτερη τιμη ?


( προσθετικα θα πρεπει να συμπληρωσω  οτι αυτο που εφιαξε ο Φιλιππος  ειναι ακριβως αυτο που ζητησα  δεν στολαρει πουθενα , δεν πηδαει απο την μια πορτα στην αλλη και φυσικα ανοιγει παντα στην πρωτη πορτα Παραλληλα εδειξε συμπεριφορα βραχος  ακομα και οταν στην τροφοδοσια του συμβαινουν η λειτουργουν και αλλα πραγματα οπως οπλισμος ρελε κλπ που μπορουν να εισαγουν αρκετο θορυβο στην τροφοδοσια   και που συχνα σημαινει οτι το ολοκληρωμενο μπορει να πηδαει απο την μια πορτα στην αλλη  χωρις εντολη ) 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## FILMAN

Άμα μου δώσεις και δεύτερο project θα έχεις καλύτερη (= υψηλότερη) *χρέωση...*  :Tongue2: 

Πάντως επειδή αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι το θες για source selector σε κανένα ενισχυτή εγώ αντί για ρελέ θα έβαζα 4052.

Πληροφοριακά, το 4017 που έβαλες τί μάρκα είναι;

----------


## sakis

Εβαλα ακριβως αυτο που ειπες και λειτουργει αψογα για 4017 

Το 4052 δεν μου κανει απο πλευρας ηχου και επισης δεν μπορει να εκτελεσει λειτουργια shunt  που θελω να εχουν τα source selector  στα μηχανηματα μου ...

Το επομενο προτζεκτ φυσικα ειναι ενα λατσακι 

4 μπουτον που θα επιλεγουν 4 πορτες  οπου προφανως καθε φορα που πατας μηδενιζει ολες τις πορτες  και δινει την εντολη στο μπουτον που πατησες ... 

Περιμενω απο μερους σου λογαριασμο τραπεζης η διευθυνση ταβερνας !!!

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## FILMAN

> Εβαλα ακριβως αυτο που ειπες και λειτουργει αψογα για 4017



Αυτό λέω, PHILIPS έβαλες τελικά, ή ST;




> Το επομενο προτζεκτ φυσικα ειναι ενα λατσακι 
> 
> 4 μπουτον που θα επιλεγουν 4 πορτες οπου προφανως καθε φορα που πατας μηδενιζει ολες τις πορτες και δινει την εντολη στο μπουτον που πατησες ...



Και αυτό γίνεται επίσης.




> Περιμενω απο μερους σου λογαριασμο τραπεζης η διευθυνση ταβερνας !!!



Μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να διαλέξω ταβέρνα δεδομένου ότι αυτό θα σου κοστίσει 10 ... 100 φορές παραπάνω από το να με πλήρωνες!  :Lol:  :Tongue2:

----------


## sakis

`philips  εβαλα 

Δες και το επομενο και οσο για την πληρωμη οπως σου ειπα all payment methods available

----------


## FILMAN

Ποιο επόμενο;

----------


## FILMAN

Κάνε και μια δοκιμή να δώσεις εντολή ακουμπώντας μεταξύ τους δυο καλώδια (= κακό μπουτόν) να δεις αν πηδάει εισόδους. Αν πηδάει, άλλαξε την αντίσταση των 33kΩ με 68kΩ όπως σου έγραψα και σε κάποιο άλλο μήνυμα.

----------


## sakis

> Ποιο επόμενο;




Το επομενο προτζεκτ φυσικα ειναι ενα λατσακι 

4 μπουτον που θα επιλεγουν 4 πορτες  οπου προφανως καθε φορα που πατας  μηδενιζει ολες τις πορτες  και δινει την εντολη στο μπουτον που πατησες  ...

----------


## FILMAN

Το βιάζεσαι όσο και το ...προηγούμενο;

----------


## sakis

οχι καθολου 
Ευχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

Το κατάλαβα...

Δεν μου λες, το να έχει στο άναμμα επιλεγμένη την πηγή που ήταν ήδη επιλεγμένη κατά το τελευταίο σβήσιμο, δεν σε ενδιαφέρει;

----------


## sakis

ουτε καν εχει σημασια ισως να ηταν πιο ευκολο να ξεκιναει παντα απο την πορτα 1  τιποτα αλλο οσο πιο απλο τοσο πιο καλα

----------


## FILMAN

Εννοείται ότι είναι πιο απλό στην εκκίνηση να ενεργοποιεί πάντα μια συγκεκριμένη είσοδο (την 1 ας πούμε) από το να "θυμάται" ποια ήταν η τελευταία. Απλώς σε περίπτωση που κάποιος ήθελε κάτι διαφορετικό, γίνεται κι αυτό (με παραπάνω εξαρτήματα βέβαια)

----------


## gf

> Εβαλα ακριβως αυτο που ειπες και λειτουργει αψογα για 4017 
> 
> Το 4052 δεν μου κανει απο πλευρας ηχου και επισης δεν μπορει να εκτελεσει λειτουργια shunt  που θελω να εχουν τα source selector  στα μηχανηματα μου ...
> 
> Το επομενο προτζεκτ φυσικα ειναι ενα λατσακι 
> 
> 4 μπουτον που θα επιλεγουν 4 πορτες  οπου προφανως καθε φορα που πατας μηδενιζει ολες τις πορτες  και δινει την εντολη στο μπουτον που πατησες ... 
> 
> Περιμενω απο μερους σου λογαριασμο τραπεζης η διευθυνση ταβερνας !!!
> ...



Περιστροφικος διακοπτης που να οδηγει ρελε παιζει?

----------


## FILMAN

> Το επομενο προτζεκτ φυσικα ειναι ενα λατσακι 
> 
> 4 μπουτον που θα επιλεγουν 4 πορτες  οπου προφανως καθε φορα που πατας  μηδενιζει ολες τις πορτες  και δινει την εντολη στο μπουτον που πατησες  ...



Δεν άργησα  :Tongue2:

----------


## agis68

τι λες τώρα? εγώ ακόμα έρχομαι!!!! :Head:

----------

